# Warren Smith of Pigeon TV tonight!



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Hey folks,

Just found out that our very own Warren Smith is to be the scheduled guest on Pigeon TV tonight starting at 7:30! The web addressis:

www.pigeontv.com

Everyone make sure you tune in and get a chance to hear what our illustrious colleague has to say about our sport!

Dan


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Wow a celebrity and I actually know him. Wouldnt miss it 
Ken


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

learning said:


> Hey folks,
> Just found out that our very own Warren Smith is to be the scheduled guest on Pigeon TV tonight starting at 7:30! The web addressis:
> 
> www.pigeontv.com
> ...


 COOL !! 

Thanks for sharing, Dan.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

learning said:


> ...our very own Warren Smith is to be the scheduled guest on Pigeon TV tonight starting at 7:30!...Dan


Just a reminder, that is 7:30 EST. You will need to adjust the time if you live elsewhere. For example, that is 4:30 here on the west coast USA.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

TerriB said:


> Just a reminder, that is 7:30 EST. You will need to adjust the time if you live elsewhere. For example, that is 4:30 here on the west coast USA.


Sorry, every now and then I forget about those of you on the left coast!

Dan


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey, just stopping in to drop a quick update....but how did you guys know about this already ?

I'm not the "star" guest, I am the second half of the show. I told John he better be "gentle" with me........don't want this to be like a Congressional "Hearing" !


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow! cool beans! Congrats Warren!


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Dont forget, Warren is on live right now!!


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Nice interview Warren. Well Done.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great to hear you, Warren!


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

It was ok they kinda cut you short  Any suscribers to that pigeontv.com, there arent a lot of videos! or i dont know were to find them only?


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Okay i watched 2 guys talking about "speckled" or somthing was this it.. And if so was warren the guy on the right.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

No you came in too late. Warren was on the phone talking to the two guys.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Thank you guys ! 

I think we might have a Counter Mark machine for the club with all the kids in Iowa...from a person on this site !!!

You always think....I should of said this or that...the time goes by so fast...and you are nervous. 

I wanted a plug more for the AU Youth Fund and the kids "Loft Stormers", more then talking about me. 

If anyone has an extra buck or two they can spare, or some birds, or whatever, here is a guy who is really doing something positive. Some of these kids have special needs. Here is a chance, to do something really good, which will impact these kids in a positive way. 

If you send that buck or two to the AU Youth Fund, tell them you want Warren to match it, .....I will leverage it, and match it $1 for $1 up to a total of $500. It may mean sending 1 less bird to a One Loft Race, but I want to put some money where my mouth is. It brought tears to my eyes hearing what Bill is doing. A kind word, or any help you may wish to offer, if you PM me, I will send you his phone number and address. Don't want to put his number here.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Is there a link on the AU web site for this fund?

All I could find was this page concerning youth projects.

http://www.pigeon.org/schoolprojects.htm


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

conditionfreak said:


> Is there a link on the AU web site for this fund?
> 
> All I could find was this page concerning youth projects.
> 
> http://www.pigeon.org/schoolprojects.htm



I will try to find out, I could not find one...maybe that means there should be one !!

You could call, they will take a credit card. Or mail a check.

American Racing Pigeon Union
PO Box 18465
Oklahoma City
OK 73154-0465
Tel: 405-848-5801 

In the mean time, I will contact Deone and/or Karen and let them know of my matching funds. Knowing you Condition freak, you will do your best to break my piggy bank ! 

I will ask for the link, and if there isn't one, then I will suggest a special one be made available if possible.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Ralph and Brenda Johnson answer the call for help !*

I would like to briefly share with you an update from the 4/9/09 PigeonTV show. There were some technical difficulties during the show resulting in a "Black Out" which is why it is being rebroadcast in two parts. For a limited time, you can still see the show if you missed it at the following link :

http://clicks.aweber.com/y/ct/?l=5UuqZ&m=1g3n3rFpzsS.QT&b=y71PmYVZZa2UTAHhirELIg

One of things I wanted to talk about was sport promotion, and I spoke of a gentlemen named Bill Halter from Ackley, Iowa. What makes this such a unique and heart warming story, is the measure of success that Bill has enjoyed in such a very short period of time, by introducing young people and their parents to the joys of homing pigeons. A number of these kids are special needs children that often face barriers to many activities.

Bill had read the article which was published in the RPD concerning the sport promotion we were doing here in the YRPC. Bill told me my article had inspired him, and so he was going to do something about the lack of a Homing pigeon club in Ackley, Iowa. 

Well, he certainly did, and then some ! At his first meeting in January, he signed up 7 Jr. members and 4 adults, and it seems to be growing by the hour almost. When I did the show on April 9th, he was up to 19 members, and since that show a day or so ago, he reported they were now up to 22 members !!!

One of the needs that they had, was a counter mark machine, and so during the show, I asked if any listener would be willing to donate a machine for this brand new club called "Loft Stormers". 

Well, prayers are sometimes answered, and I am so very proud to report, that one of those listeners actually made it happen ! And surprise surprise, this very generous donor also happens to be a member of Pigeon Talk. I hope he is not embarrassed by me making this public, but it is our very own "pigeon_racer" aka Ralph & Brenda Johnson !!!!

Bill Halter called me today just to tell me he now has a beautiful counter mark machine in his hands, and it will make it possible for these kids to enjoy pigeon racing this fall. And it is all because of the generosity of Ralph and Brenda, who by the way have their own separate lofts and loft names, Brenda's "Phantom Loft" and I'm told she wins the most, and Ralph's "Black Thorn". 

It's people like Bill, Ralph and Brenda that inspire me !!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Warren, you are all right in my book. Cannot break your bank but I will send $25 and also call them and see if they want white homers. But only because you asked, and to help kids, and because it is a good cause, and because I'm a suck up...

God Bless,


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Big T said:


> Warren, you are all right in my book. Cannot break your bank but I will send $25 and also call them and see if they want white homers. But only because you asked, and to help kids, and because it is a good cause, and because I'm a suck up...
> 
> God Bless,


You are a God send....

I suspect after having spoken to Bill on numerous occasions, that they will take black, blue, red, white and any other color. The only obvious thing which is wanted, is healthy birds. I'm attempting to secure some birds from combine members, so there will be birds coming from a lot of different places. Hopefully, Bill will be able to manage the situation so new strains of canker are not introduced into these inexperienced loft manager's loft's. 

What was once a tiny little mustard seed, seems to have sprouted and now is a healthy vine. What I find really exciting is reports that a similar group may be springing up in California. Don't want to get too overly optimistic, but the model which we wrote about in the AU newsletter, and was published in the RPD, seems to be taking root, but it is still early in the game, but I am ecouraged that program is working elsewhere.

If you didn't see the article in the AU newsletter, which Bill read, took to heart, and then ran with it, then here it is:
http://smithfamilyloft.com/AUSpring08Newsletter.pdf


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MANY THANKS for posting the link to your article, Warren!!

You are a TRUE credit to the sport of pigeon racing!! WELL DONE!!

My pijies and I wish you all the best. While we cannot fly, we send our message: May the racing homing pigeons always have wind beneath their wings to bring them safely home! 

Love , Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

PHEW!! Well, now, over an hour later....

Listened to Pigeon TV. Also heard the "other" Warren in Texas. Quite an interesting show!!

Good to hear you, Warren! I think you did GREAT!! 

Actually, I did not know you had 3 Ludos!! ALL THE BEST!! AND, here's to "The 100 Club!!"  

Love, Hugs, Scritches

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/GimieWoe


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> PHEW!! Well, now, over an hour later....
> 
> Listened to Pigeon TV. Also heard the "other" Warren in Texas. Quite an interesting show!!
> 
> ...



Hello Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/GimieWoe,

Actually, I never really know who I might be responding to.....

I have more then 3 Ludo's, but it really depends on how you define the term "Ludo". 

Some commercial operations in the USA, claim to have the very best from Ludo, in spite the fact, that they are only breeding from grandchildren ! 

But back to the really important things, the "100 Mile Club" format, may very well be the saving grace of the sport. But, most clubs and combines have not figured that out just yet. So, in that sense, the YRPC and groups such as Bill Halter's "Loft Stormers" may very well be at the cutting edge of this sport....


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow, that was really an interesting interview. I did know some about the Ludo birds but it is really a sad thing that happened to the poor man and his poor birds. What a shame. At least he knows three of them have a great life ahead of them with you. How good of you to help the new club and promote them, that's already made a big difference for them. If only the one springing up in California had need of other kinds of pigeons. . .I have plenty I would give them, but I don't think they're the right kind. 

I love this part of the interview, it shows how excited you really are about the Ludos lol:

"Are you happy with those pigeons?"
"Ohh! I've never really experienced such pigeons!"


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

maryjane said:


> Wow, that was really an interesting interview. I did know some about the Ludo birds but it is really a sad thing that happened to the poor man and his poor birds. What a shame. At least he knows three of them have a great life ahead of them with you. How good of you to help the new club and promote them, that's already made a big difference for them. If only the one springing up in California had need of other kinds of pigeons. . .I have plenty I would give them, but I don't think they're the right kind.
> 
> I love this part of the interview, it shows how excited you really are about the Ludos lol:
> 
> ...




That proves you were there !!!

Thank you for your support !


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I will try to find out, I could not find one...maybe that means there should be one !!
> 
> You could call, they will take a credit card. Or mail a check.
> 
> ...


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Big T said:


> SmithFamilyLoft said:
> 
> 
> > I will try to find out, I could not find one...maybe that means there should be one !!
> ...


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll do it. By the way I'm listening to you on PigeonTV as I am typing this. Your a cool dude, (don't let it go to your head).


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Big T said:


> I'll do it. By the way I'm listening to you on PigeonTV as I am typing this. Your a cool dude, (don't let it go to your head).


I will try not to.....You Big Suck up you !!!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Thank you United Pigeon Combine !!!*

I want to take this moment to thank the United Pigeon Combine aka UPC for their generosity today. I had sent out an email to the membership asking for some YB donations to go to the Loft Stormers in Ackley, Iowa which is being set up and run by Bill Halter as mentioned in earlier posts. 

I also want to extend a special thanks to the following people. 


Bob Bankard
Fleet Korrell
Wayne Lowe
Mr. & Mrs. Tracy Davis
Arvel Freydenfelt
Errol and Pam Ecker

As a result of the United Pigeon Combine and the above sportsmen, these kids will have some pigeons shipped out on Monday April 20th, as well as additional shipments in the weeks ahead.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Loft Stormers make the News !*

From the *Ackley World Journal*

Come fly with me

Homing pigeons race in support of Medical Center 

LaDona Roelfs 

ACKLEY- Ask someone if they have ever seen a homing pigeon races and, trust me, you'll probably get a puzzled, "What?" 

It won't be that way for long, though, not after word gets out that Ackley has its own certified homing pigeon racing club, The Iowa Loft-stormers (Get it ... like the Iowa Barnstormers?). 


What makes it even more fun is that the group will probably be selling raffle tickets at Sauerkraut Day, June 5, 6, 7, for the first-ever Ackley Homing Pigeon Race as a fund raiser for the new Medical Center.




Organizing the club


Bill Halter, rural Ackley, retired Farmers Co-op truck driver, part-time farm hand, and long time pigeon lover is bringing this newest activity, homing pigeon racing, to adults and kids all over the area. 


Halter, who has been a lover of barn pigeons since he was a boy, had been a member of the Eastern Iowa Racing Club of Waterloo where members race their homing pigeons against other clubs throughout the country. He enjoyed it, but decided it was just more driving time than he wanted, so decided the best thing to do would be to start a club in Ackley. 


"I just started talking to a few people about getting a group going. Teresa Perry at the Hardin County Extension really helped with things I needed to know. Before long I had people contacting me wanting more information," Halter said. "We have people coming from Ackley, Iowa Falls, Aredale, Dumont, Coulter and Grundy Center. Many of the adult members are parents but not all … some just used to have pigeons and want to get back into it."


Since the first meeting in January, the club already has nine adult and 13 junior members ages 6-18. To belong, all you need is pigeons … and not everyone does, which created somewhat of a problem.




Everybody gets some


"At the first meeting, Cody (Morton of Iowa Falls) and a kid from Coulter were the only ones with birds of their own," he said. "Everybody else was excited and anxious to get birds to train and race." 


Bill's goal was to see to it that each member has at least 10 young birds of their own to enjoy and train. 


Although he not real sure how word spread so quickly (possibly because the group is registered with the American Racing Pigeon Union), Halter has been receiving and accepting offers of young birds and supplies from all over the United States – people he knows, members of pigeon clubs in other states, complete strangers, people who saw the information online. 


"A guy from Pennsylvania got wind of what we were doing and that we needed supplies. He put it online, and the next day I got a letter from a man in Nebraska saying he was sending a counter-mark bander (worth $100) that he doesn't need anymore. A man from Illinois sent counter marks," Halter said, laughing. A counter mark is a numbered leg band for the pigeon.


Young birds have been shipped (through the post office) from Maryland, Georgia, Oklahoma and Illinois, as well as from Pennsylvania. "This man from Pennsylvania sent eight birds, including two silver reds, saying kids like the colored birds. The pre-paid shipping was $70! I even got a call from a guy in Washington (state) asking how he could help." One day Halter drove to Davenport to meet a man from Chicago who was giving the Loft-stormers 18 young birds from combined clubs in that area. Bill has given away 110 of his own young birds, hatched out in his loft.


His goal is to keep the cost down as much as possible for the kids. "I wanted to give them their first birds to get them started. If it's too expensive they wonít keep it up," Halter said. He explained that now that they all have birds, the only expense would be a dry shed ("as simple or as elaborate as they want") with perches, a release door and good ventilation; feed; grit and water and maybe a little corn. "For $3 a month, a person can easily raise10 pigeons."

Club fees are just $10 a year for juniors, which is to the national organization for the materials and the wide spread program. Adult fees are $20.




Training and racing


At the club meetings, members learn about the birds, feeding, raising and training. Young pigeons, called squabs, are weaned at 26-27 days, and 10 days later are ready to begin training. 


"These pigeons have never flown yet, never been out of the loft. This the age when you want to give them to the kids,î Bill explained. "That way when they do fly, that barn or loft will be the home that they return to. That will be their home for life."


Training is a must for a faster and stronger pigeon. "You start letting them out of the loft when they're young and it's sort of mass confusion for a while!î he laughed. "Then after about a week they will fly in flock formation and come back. After that, you can take them out some short distance away, one at a time, and they'll come back. Their instinct as homing pigeons has to be developed."


Halter explained it is sort of like an athlete training for a race, they keep practicing and going a little farther until they are ready. Birds have been known to return home from 600 miles away. "Five hundred miles is the longest I have ever raced," he said. "Five out of the eight made it back by night fall, two returned the next morning, and one was lost." 


In a race, each owner has their birds countermarked with numbered leg bands and recorded. All the birds are released at a designated location at the same time and when each returns home, the band is removed and dropped in the official clock which stamps the ending time. The owners don't know if their bird wins until the race is over.


"The biggest thrill is when that 500-mile bird returns and looks at me as if to say, ëSo, whereís the water?" Thatís the fun. The day I don't care about setting the time and winning, I'll quit. That's what fun!"




Community projects


Halter has big ideas for some projects for the Loft-stormers. "I'd like to give some senior citizens 10 young birds in the spring and have them train and race with us, then in the winter months they can give them to the kids if they want," he said. "Cody does sometimes take his white birds to weddings, or proms, and I think it would be great at a funeral, too."


But the biggest and most exciting project Halter is working on is a Sauerkraut Days raffle fund raiser for the new Medical Center.


"We want to sell raffle tickets at Sauerkraut Days for a race in late July," he explained. "People would make a donation for a ticket numbered like the leg bands. They wouldn't know whose bird has that number. The day of the race, each bird will be banded and taken to release location 100 miles from their home. When the birds return, the owner will call me right away. I'll have the official time clock and will record it. When all birds are in, the times will be checked. The first one back to its loft is the winner and the lucky person holding that ticket number wins a certain share of the total pot, and the rest will be donated to the Medical Center."


Ellsworth Hospital Foundation Director, Shirley Carter, (who by the way, has never owned or even seen a live homing pigeon) is excited about the fundraiser. "What a great way for young people to get involved in a community service project," she said. "We are so happy to a part of the fun."


This project will definitely be a win-win activity for everyone … the ticket holder wins a share, the medical center wins a share, and the pigeon owners get to do what they like best - race their pigeons! What a deal.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

How WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

I missed it! Darn!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

That previous post of mine was taken off the on line version, and it is not nearly as impressive as seeing the actual fron page news article. Anyone who has Adobe can email me at [email protected] and I will email you a Adobe file with the complete newspaper. A lot to download, so best for those with fast operating speeds. There are some nice pictures, with this two page story !

Just so you don't get lost in my spam filter, simply place AWJ News Article in subject line.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

OK.....there were reports of problems with the file, so I placed it on my web site !!! Thanks to all who have contributed, and made this possible !!

http://smithfamilyloft.com/loft-stormers.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for posting the link, Warren! That's a great article and a great thing happening there! Many thanks to you for being one to help with this effort and to everyone else in the racing pigeon fancy who is also helping!

Terry


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

The following link was placed on the American Racing Pigeon Union's web site. I don't know how long it has been there, but I just saw it this morning. 

http://www.pigeon.org/may2009-01.htm

Since the project of helping the Iowa Loft Stormers get off the ground was launched right from here and on Pigeon TV. I would like to thank again the readers here who sent birds and donated supplies. And the members of the United Pigeon Combine aka UPC, who donated dozens of YB's to the kids.

This has turned out to be a real success story, and the Loft Stormers continue to break new ground all the time. Charity Races, County Fairs, Town Parades, Memorial Bird Releases...they are doing it all. Just goes to show what a little "Out Side the Box" thinking can do !


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

How awesome!!! I really like the idea of a charity race to benefit a local worthy cause. What excellent public relations!


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Great work Warren.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*First Race of the Loft Stormers !!!*

First race was this past Saturday. The distance was 100 Miles. There were 110 birds from 7 lofts. 70 birds were clocked by Sunday. Tickets were sold to benifit a local hospital building program, raiseing $700 !! Everybody was in good spirits, and apparently most of the kids, beat the adults, so go figure !!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*First Race of the Loft Stormers !!!*

More pics !!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT NEWS, Warren!!

Many thanks for posting!! Bet everyone was REALLY UP IN THE AIR!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What is that little gadget on the table?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

thats for stretching the rubber number bands used for racing to get them onto the pigeons legs for the race


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> thats for stretching the rubber number bands used for racing to get them onto the pigeons legs for the race


Thanks. Now I know.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I would like to briefly share with you an update from the 4/9/09 PigeonTV show. There were some technical difficulties during the show resulting in a "Black Out" which is why it is being rebroadcast in two parts. For a limited time, you can still see the show if you missed it at the following link :
> 
> http://clicks.aweber.com/y/ct/?l=5UuqZ&m=1g3n3rFpzsS.QT&b=y71PmYVZZa2UTAHhirELIg
> 
> ...


Hey Ralph and Brenda,

Do you see a familar looking countermark machine ? 

The kids wanted to make sure their brand new countermark machine was in a picture ! They are shipping first class !!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

I think its great they are using the countermark system ,nothing like starting from the old ways ,such things should never be a thing of the past but a gateway to the future .. I remember finding finding soooo many lost birds when I was younger with these bands on their legs and feeling wow this is a race pigeon lol..rememeber like it was yesterday ..I miss those simpler days when the internet wasnt even around


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Countermarks make racing more fun, in my opinion. I'm definitely not in any hurry to get an ETS. I like the thrill you get when you run in the loft and pop the countermark in the clock. But then again one day I'll probably be saying "DANGIT" when I lose to a ETS by a few seconds 

Those countermark machines are entertaining to play with when you're bored at the club, LOL.


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

Warren,

Yes! We saw the machine!! We didn't know about the continued talk on this thread and have just read everything. We received copies of the pictures yesterday and quickly informed our fellow club members about the pictures. We were very excited to see them and we are trying to contact the kids and thank them for the pictures! One more thing gone off of one of our shelves that gets put to good use. Thank you!

Ralph & Brenda


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

MaryofExeter,

We have an antique French or Belgian countermark machine that is really neat and shoots those babies across the room. Now all we need is a target!

Ralph & Brenda


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Just thought I would share with our readers that I have been keeping in touch with Bill ever since day one. He reported to me this past week that this new club is now up to 31 members and very much looking forward to the 2010 YB season !! So, they are still making great progress, thanks in part to some good folks on here who helped this young small club get off the ground !!


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Great story and good job from everyone involved.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the update, Warren. Good to hear they are doing so well!


----------

